# [SOLVED] &quot;No Drive attached to fasttrack controller, the BIOS is not installed&quot;



## t123 (Aug 27, 2005)

*[SOLVED] &quot;No Drive attached to fasttrack controller, the BIOS is not installed&quot;*

I got to this site by googling the phrase, "No Drive attached to fasttrack controller, the BIOS is not installed" which is what I'm seeing when I start my first build:

Asus A8V Deluxe
AMD 3000+ 64
Seagate Barracuda 250 Sata Hard Drive

The first time I started it up, I was able to get to the BIOS page. But I noticed something about making a backup floppy, so I decided to shut down and take the floppy drive from one of my old desktops. After connecting all that, I started the computer again and could no longer get to the BIOS. It'd just try to detect IDE and then give me that message above and then ask for me to reboot using the proper drive or something like that. Is the mobo dead or is it my hard drive? Any help? :sad: This is my first build, and being a girl, I'm not really familiar with this stuff...


----------



## t123 (Aug 27, 2005)

nevermind. i read the sticky announcement and tried it again. it turned out my keyboard wasn't in right so i wasnt taken to the bios..  

this may seem like such a futile question, but i don't want to have to buy an operating system disk. i remember reading somewhere that you can simply make one using a current computer, but i can't seem to find how to do that.. can someone tell me?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.easydesksoftware.com/recovery.htm


----------



## Andrew S. (May 18, 2005)

You can make a bootable floppy but that is really only for those times when something goes wrong. Its not designed to replace the operating system disk. Why would you not want to buy one? It will make life much easier. :smile:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I couldnt imagine life without the system CD / just the thought of it makes me shiver!!


regards

joe


----------



## t123 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Windows XP installation*

Okay, well, I got an installation cd, but setup isn't starting automatically. So I browsed the internet and found that some mobo or hd or whatnot requires the windows bootable diskettes first... so I made them from a file downloaded from windows (http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...7-99f7-4a2d-983d-81c2137ff464&displaylang=en), but I'm getting this error:

"reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key"

Any ideas? Thank you ahead of time. 

If this is important, my build is

Asus A8V deluxe
amd 64 3000+ venice
seagate 250 gb barracuda


----------



## phubeone (Aug 23, 2005)

> Okay, well, I got an installation cd, but setup isn't starting automatically


Did you set the CD-ROM drive as the first boot device? You would change the boot device priority in your BIOS.


----------



## t123 (Aug 27, 2005)

Sorry, I forgot to mention that I already have floppy, dvd, and finally hd as my booting arrangement. I tried pressing f8 and directly booting the floppy, but that didn't work, same error. Then I did the same thing for the dvd drive, still didn't work. I tried booting my a8v support disc even and same error. :4-dontkno

Oh, and I've been browsing aka googling this problem, and apparently it's not too uncommon. One guy said he changed something in BIOS so that his hard drive would be recognized..? My hard drive is SATA, so could that be a problem? I haven't partitioned my drive, because I was going to do that when I install windows, and the whole fdisk business was too confusing for me.. (this is my first build)..


----------



## t123 (Aug 27, 2005)

=) Okay, well, I got an installation cd, but it's not booting. I don't think it's the cd itself. I've already posted the same question in the windows xp subforum, but maybe someone in this subforum can solve my problem, since it's probably not the cd but something else. 

I boot the pc with the disk in the dvd drive and simply get the following message:
"reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key"

I've set my boot arrangement to be floppy, dvd, and finally hd. I've tried pressing f8 and booting the dvd drive, same message. I've gone to the windows website and created 6 bootable diskettes, thinking it might have been my dvd drive, but same message. Any ideas? Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

set the bios to boot from cd first


----------



## t123 (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for everyone's help.

I tried all that already, didn't work. Ended up unplugging all the drives and unplugged the power. Left it overnight and miraculously, the cd worked without having to use those bootable floppies. :4-dontkno Then I had some issues with the SATA driver, but found the solution online, and now windows is installing!! >_< hopefully everything works out in the end.


----------

